# Anyone else go to pure gym?.....



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

And find their customer service awful?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I only go when mines closed / bank holidays etc, but like they hardly have any customer service around lol and don't really like the gyms lol..: weights only go up to 36 I think lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Customer service in the gym I use is abysmal.

One of these days I am going to report myself to myself. :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

was a member of the one in Liverpool until 6months ago, never really noticed anyone who worked there, and if I did, they never seemed to be doing anything other than talking amongst themselves


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

What sort of customer service are you expecting in that sort of gym for the price you pay?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

blitz2163 said:


> What sort of customer service are you expecting in that sort of gym for the price you pay?


flowers on arrival, tears when leaving


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

HDU said:


> I only go when mines closed / bank holidays etc, but like they hardly have any customer service around lol and don't really like the gyms lol..: weights only go up to 36 I think lol


They do, it's stupid. But cheap


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> What sort of customer service are you expecting in that sort of gym for the price you pay?


Very true..... Didn't think it would take me two weeks to change the accound my direct debit came from though


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ableton said:


> Very true..... Didn't think it would take me two weeks to change the accound my direct debit came from though


You been charged for a month you don't want ?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> You been charged for a month you don't want ?


No. Changed banks and wanted my direct debit to come from my new accound. But they "Couldn't do it". It took them two weeks.

Then they suspended my membership because they said someone else used my pin, went in to have a look at the cctv. And the person that used my pin was me!  Didn't even get an apology


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> was a member of the one in Liverpool until 6months ago, never really noticed anyone who worked there, and if I did, they never seemed to be doing anything other than talking amongst themselves


+1.. they just mess about amoungst themselves



blitz2163 said:


> What sort of customer service are you expecting in that sort of gym for the price you pay?


like this:


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

We have just had one of these open in our town centre £10.99 month 24/7 all I see now in the town centre is skinny boys sipping on protein shakes in there vests and that's just the Personal trainers they have lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

J1mmyc said:


> We have just had one of these open in our town centre £10.99 month 24/7 all I see now in the town centre is skinny boys sipping on protein shakes in there vests and that's just the Personal trainers they have lol


We've just had one open in redditch. Went and had a look for sh1ts and giggles and wow the colour scheme. Spend too long in there and you'd top yourself from depression! Seemed busy though, good for them.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I do and this happened once:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/218870-just-had-my-t-shirt-stolen-gym-rage.html


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

defdaz said:


> We've just had one open in redditch. Went and had a look for sh1ts and giggles and wow the colour scheme. Spend too long in there and you'd top yourself from depression! Seemed busy though, good for them.


U live in redditch?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

J1mmyc said:


> U live in redditch?


I take it you do too?  I'm joining Elite Fitness when it opens next month, based in Milsborough House. All brand new equipment, going to be fantastic.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea that's what I'm waiting for I'm currently at millsbourgh house upstairs been there a few years gonna be epic in elite fitness


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

J1mmyc said:


> Yea that's what I'm waiting for I'm currently at millsbourgh house upstairs been there a few years gonna be epic in elite fitness


Ah you train at FU? Is Mike annoyed that another gym's opening in the building?


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea a little more interested in his reptiles downstairs tho tbh he ain't invested nothing in there since I been there all bars bent etc and the opening hours are shocking only open 3 hours a day from Xmas eve to New Year's Day it's a joke roll on elite fitness


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fair enough isn't it. I feel a bit bad as I used to train at Body flex then FU before it moved to Milsboro house but Elite is going to be the best gym around bar Ironworks so that's that! See you in there soon!  :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Been at the Glasgow one for 3 years no complaints


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

They're not designed to attract serious lifters - they want the sort of members who will purchase sessions with PTs (since all the staff are PTs and don't actually get paid for being there unless clients are paying)

I think they're a great company and I like that they make the gym affordable. If you know what you're doing and want a gym that's better suited to lifting then surely you'd be happier to fork out £30/month and go elsewhere. But for the 1x/week crowd these affordable chains are perfect. And you've got to hand it to them, they do get in a good selection of toys to play with, battle ropes etc


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kitinboots said:


> They're not designed to attract serious lifters - they want the sort of members who will purchase sessions with PTs (since all the staff are PTs and don't actually get paid for being there unless clients are paying)
> 
> I think they're a great company and I like that they make the gym affordable. If you know what you're doing and want a gym that's better suited to lifting then surely you'd be happier to fork out £30/month and go elsewhere. But for the 1x/week crowd these affordable chains are perfect. And you've got to hand it to them, they do get in a good selection of toys to play with, battle ropes etc


If by serious lifters you mean competitors then yea I can agree with some of what your saying , however there is plenty of lifters in the Glasgow branch that take their fitness very seriously .. They added an extra weight area as this is busier than the cardio areas , it's personal choice were all different


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> If by serious lifters you mean competitors then yea I can agree with some of what your saying , however there is plenty of lifters in the Glasgow branch that take their fitness very seriously .. They added an extra weight area as this is busier than the cardio areas , it's personal choice were all different


I'm not saying serious lifters/competitors shouldn't train there, I just mean that if someone finds their weights section ill equipped then that's why. If there's nothing better in the area then I can see how it would be limiting to some. Theres an old school weightlifting gym just down the road from me, but the opening hours are ridiculous, so a lot of the guys changed to PG when it opened and just pay the £3 if they visit the other.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never had a to deal with their customer service but must say their gyms are great.

So the weights only go up to 36kg, change up your workout or just do more reps.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

L11 said:


> I've never had a to deal with their customer service but must say their gyms are great.
> 
> So the weights only go up to 36kg, change up your workout or just do more reps.


Me neither , I go in do my training and out ..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ive heard of them and hear there quite cheap but don't know of one near me. Is there one in Manchester or surrounding areas ?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Ive heard of them and hear there quite cheap but don't know of one near me. Is there one in Manchester or surrounding areas ?


At least 3 according to the website.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Ive heard of them and hear there quite cheap but don't know of one near me. Is there one in Manchester or surrounding areas ?


I go to the one in spinning fields when I'm Down


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Used the one in spinningfields myself theres a good choice in manchester of pure gyms.

parking isnt that great there as its attached to go outdoors and some other retail outlets.

One called soho gym is a lot better than pure


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

As with most things you get what you pay for if you want amazing service go to a "expensive" gym where it is sorted instantly. With there prices there's probably 1 person per gym dealing with EVERYTHING it's good when it's going well but when it goes wrong these cheap services are a johtmare


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

For that price I'd use it lol

What customer service do u need from a gym :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DazUKM said:


> For that price I'd use it lol
> 
> What customer service do u need from a gym :confused1:


Yea I canny be ar$ed saying hello to reception staff lol


----------

